# Foreign earned income



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi, I am aware that IRD doesn't account the non NZ income as taxable for first 4 years

Temporary tax exemption on foreign income for new migrants and returning New Zealanders 

Though the link mentions various type of incomes.
But I would like to know that does it include the profits earned from investing in shares/commodities etc through brokers say USA or Australia based or from indian share markets


----------

